# Bettas and Shrimp



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

A few weeks ago my mom, sister, and I brought home 11 ghost shrimp to distribute throughout the betta tanks. Two little shrimp went in with my boy, Kami, three went into my mom's female betta's tank, four went into my mom's male's tank, and the rest went to my sister's goldfish's tank...and then his belly, which was to be expected.

What I wasn't expecting was for Kami to eat his two shrimp within two days, Ghost (female) to eat her three on the first day, and just now I watched Sparks, my mom's male, attack and kill a ghost shrimp. He then shared it's remains with Mr. Snail, my mom's fully grown mystery snail. 

Now only two shrimp are left, both in Spark's tank and hiding carefully. I used to have an Indian Whisker Shrimp, and he was amazing. Big enough that the fish didn't mess with him, and he was a very efficient little arthropod, cleaned up everything better than any of the snails. When I brought home the ghost shrimp I was thinking they'd be as good as he was, but the remaining ones don't even compare.

I love shrimp, as an aspiring arthropologist, and would like to keep one in with my betta, but I can't seem to find any more whisker shrimp for sale, and Kami just snacks on ghost shrimp. 

What recommendations/experiences do you guys have when it comes to betta-compatible shrimp?


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Cherry shrimp possibly.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ad nauseum I preach about shrimp and Bettas.  I successfully keep shirimp and other inverts but my tank set-up is geared to provide the best home for the inverts.

What size are your tanks? Have they been up very long? If you don't have stable, mature tank well-beyond mere cycling, chances are great the shrimp will die. 

Do your tanks have lots of hides and plants? Unless it's a well-planted tank so the shrimp have a place to conceal themselves from the Betta, then chances are if Betta doesn't catch them out in the open and kill them the stress of being chased will.

If a Betta had already shown a penchant for killing shrimp, IMO there aren't any that are compatible.


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

The tanks have been set up for several months and are heavily planted. There are multiple hides in each...apparently our fish are just very driven and very clever. The latest fatality was actually due to Mr. Snail falling and landing on a shrimp, which caused it to shoot upwards. The movement attracted Sparks, which resulted in a dead shrimp and a full betta. 

I'm thinking on some level that an Indian Whisker shrimp would be betta compatable. Whiskers, my whisker shrimp (may he rest in peace) had enough attitude to keep nippy fish off of him, and was big enough to pose a threat at 2" long, but mostly kept to himself and rarely threatened or swiped at the fish. Has anyone else kept Indian Whisker Shrimp with bettas?


I am very fond of aquatic invertebrates and would like to keep them. I am thinking of setting up a 6.6 gallon tank and simply keeping snails, shrimp, and possibly two African dwarf frogs...not sure what shrimp would be best to get. I love Whiskered shrimp, but no one seems to be selling them anymore. Crystal shrimp are lovely but also a little pricey...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What about CPO (Dwarf Orange Crayfish)? They are entertaining. Or Amano shrimp? They get about 2" long. I have both and especially love the CPO.

Both CRS and Red Cherry Shrimp only get about 1" long and usually people sell juvvies that are about half that size.

A trick I learned is to introduce tankmates when the light is off and leave it that way for several hours.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

I could get on board with the dwarf crawfish idea, or you could go with regular crawfish but then you would have to worry about it eating the betta.


----------

